# LIS Robot -- painting arms



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
This probably has been done to death, but I can't find the answer I'm looking for.
I'm using the retracted arms on my LIS Robot. I though I'd painted them properly, but upon trying to install the, the paint flaked off.
What's the best way to paint these things? I'm about ready to picture the Robot, having been attacked by laser-wielding Saticons, with both his arms blown off!!!

Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> Folks
> This probably has been done to death, but I can't find the answer I'm looking for.
> I'm using the retracted arms on my LIS Robot. I though I'd painted them properly, but upon trying to install the, the paint flaked off.
> What's the best way to paint these things? I'm about ready to picture the Robot, having been attacked by laser-wielding Saticons, with both his arms blown off!!!
> ...


I just painted mine with Model Masters Acrylic paint and had no problems with the retracted arms. On my build with the extended arms, I just used great care not to push them in with the thinnest part of the arms, at the elbow. I only needed to do minor touch ups from some flaking.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Two things.

After initially having the flaking problem, I scrubbed down the vinyl parts with very fine steel wool to give the surface some tooth. It's not easy on the retracted arms but do your best.

One of the best ways to deal with the problem has nothing to do with paint. On the arms, carefully shave down the circumference of the part that snaps into the arm hole on the torso. And, on the torso arm holes, shave the inner circumference with an Xacto knife and give them a slight chamfer so that the arms can more easily snap into place. The idea with this modification is that much less force is required to join the arms to the torso so you won't be stressing and flexing the vinyl.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

NTRPRZ said:


> Folks
> This probably has been done to death, but I can't find the answer I'm looking for.
> I'm using the retracted arms on my LIS Robot. I though I'd painted them properly, but upon trying to install the, the paint flaked off.
> What's the best way to paint these things? I'm about ready to picture the Robot, having been attacked by laser-wielding Saticons, with both his arms blown off!!!
> ...


Did you apply any primer and what type of paint are you using???


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I used an undercoat of Krylon clear and then painted over that with Testor's Model Master.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Is the paint enamel, acrylic or laquer??


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are my season 2, extended, arms. I cleaned the parts with oven cleaner. this left a slightly rough surface. I then went with a few dark gray acrylic coats followed by light gray acrylic highlights. I did not handle them much and inserted them by holding them as close to the base of the arm, where the vinyl is thickest, when inserting them. Only needed a few touchups. As long as you are not playing with it, only placing it on a shelf, you should have no flaking problem when finished.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Is the paint enamel, acrylic or laquer??


It was enamel. I had hoped that using the Krylon primer first would eliminate the flaking problem. I've since gotten some Testors acrylic and will try that.

Jeff


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Is the paint enamel, acrylic or laquer??


It was enamel. I had hoped that using the Krylon primer first would eliminate the flaking problem. I've since gotten some Testors acrylic and will try that.

Jeff


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Others have mentioned using Duplicolor vinyl paint, wouldn't that be the best solution?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

NTRPRZ said:


> It was enamel. I had hoped that using the Krylon primer first would eliminate the flaking problem. I've since gotten some Testors acrylic and will try that.
> 
> Jeff


You're still going to have the exact same problem with the paint flaking off. 
Not sure if it'll work on the vinyl arms or not but future floor polish works like a primer when applied to styrene before painting with acrylics. But if you do try it wait about a week or so before brushing on the paint other wise it'll turn into a mess.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*Rubberized arms?*

Part of me really wants to try dipping the extended arms in plastidip, ( that liquid rubber that you dip tools in to give them a grip) but there are only 2 extended arms, not a lot of room to experiment. lol


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I filled the arms (& legs) with epoxy putty so they don't flex at all. Flaking happens because they 'bend' a bit when attaching. Also, the steel wool scrub helps. 
FWIW.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried Vallejo paint? It seems to stick to different plastics pretty well.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used a bit of warm soapy water to lube them a bit and it helped with the installation so I didnt need to put so much force on them.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Try Bulldog Adhesion Promoter. It is fantastic stuff. It's usually available at auto parts stores in the paint section. It works on plastic, chrome wood, glass ect.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I primer my arms with Tamiya Fine Surface primer.

I think most any good laquer will give a good grip as it will bite into the vinyl a bit.

But I do have a question......

What color did you guys paint your arms.

I haven't decided yet between the season 1 and 2? colors.


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm just finishing up my Moebius Robot model, and I am using the retracting arms. I decided to not paint the arms, and legs. I mixed black & white paint to do the parts that had to be painted where the claws fit, it took me a little while to get the paint to be the same as the arms, but it worked. Good luck!


----------

